# Avenged Sevenfold Konzert in München



## Asayur (24. Oktober 2010)

So, dadurch, dass gestern das Avenged Sevenfold Konzert in München hätte sein sollen, wollte ich mal fragen, wer sich noch zwei Stunden die Beine in den Bauch gestanden hat, nur um dann
von einem Security mit einem Zettel in der Hand zu erfahren, dass das Konzert abgesagt wurde und sich die Band bereits um halb acht verpisst hat, ohne ein Wort zu sagen, ich bin so dermassen
sauer auf die Band, zweieinhalb Stunden fahrt mit dem Auto, nur um zu erfahren, dass jemand "spontan" krank wurde und sich die Band ohne ein Wort zu sagen verpisst hat, kein Statement, keine
Entschuldigung, kein gar nichts, wenn das die Variante ist, mit Fans umzugehen, müssen A7X noch viel über ihren Job lernen, keine Frage, man kann ein Konzert absagen, aber nichtmal den Mut aufbringen,
es selbst zu sagen und (was noch viel schlimmer ist) uns über ne Stunde nach Einlass erst bescheid geben, das grenzt an Frechheit, Fans aus Österreich, Deutschland, Schweiz, Polen, sogar welche die von
Manchester extra nach Deutschland geflogen sind NUR für dieses Konzert wurden verraten, betrogen und im Stich gelassen und wie gesagt, damit mein ich nicht die Absage ansich, sondern wie es abgesagt
wurde, darum hier auch mein Aufruf: Überlegt es euch zweimal, ob ihr mehrere hundert Kilometer für Avenged Sevenfold fahrt um sie zu sehen, denn wenn sie wieder absagen, erfahrt ihr es von Securitys
nach Konzertbeginn, ohne triftigen Grund, dass sie sich nicht selbst entschuldigen.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/


----------



## Asayur (24. Oktober 2010)

Wusste gar nicht, dass man in dem Thread Offtopic Diskussionen starten soll, aber danke, ich werde nicht mehr versuchen mit anderen im Forum zu diskutieren, tut mir wirklich leid.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man in dem Thread Offtopic Diskussionen starten soll, aber danke, ich werde nicht mehr versuchen mit anderen im Forum zu diskutieren, tut mir wirklich leid.


Ganz ehrlich? Du diskutierst hier weder über ihre Musik, noch sonst was, sondern der Thread ist einzig und allein da, um deinen Frust darüber abzulassen, und das kannst du genauso gut im anderen Thread.
Und komm mir nicht damit, dass ne Diskussionsgrundlage gegeben ist, so wie du das schreibst und antwortest bist du nur auf Bestätigung deiner Wut aus... :>


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Oktober 2010)

Darf ich zumachen? 

A7X kann ja schlecht von jedem Ticketbesitzer die Nummer ausfindig machen und rumtelefonieren...


----------



## Asayur (24. Oktober 2010)

Joa, mach zu, war wohl wirklich übereilt geschrieben.

&#8364;dit: Wollte mich noch entschuldigen, es ist heute irgendwie mit mir durchgegangen.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> €dit: Wollte mich noch entschuldigen, es ist heute irgendwie mit mir durchgegangen.


kann ich aber verstehen deinen frust... ich wuerde auch austicken wenn mir soetwas passiert waere


----------

